

The Evolution of Lisp - humanfromearth
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Lisp-Guy-Steele-Richard-Gabriel

======
puredanger
Just FYI, Richard Gabriel will be doing a keynote talk at the upcoming
Clojure/West conference in San Jose, Mar 16-17, 2012. Other keynotes include
Rich Hickey (creator of Clojure), Stu Halloway, and Bradford Cross. Schedule
is here: <http://clojurewest.org/schedule>

Gabriel's talk is 'Engineering(,) A Path to Science: “I don’t want to die in a
language I can’t understand”' and the abstract is here:
<http://clojurewest.org/sessions#gabriel>

------
bdg
I don't know why the video was so small... I had to re-write the page just to
see it at a reasonable size.

<http://jsfiddle.net/8Zhas/embedded/result/>

------
mattdeboard
If nothing else, this was great to watch for the delectable geek humor.

------
akkartik
So scheme started out as an AI project and turned into a dialect of lisp when
they realized that the actor model was isomorphic to lexical scope..

